# Help - faecial impaction, been to gp and hospital several times all no help.



## Yellowmoose (Apr 16, 2017)

hi, i have been struggling with chronic constpation all my life, but only recently it got severe and have been suffering with fecal impaction for about 3 months now with times in between, i was able to visit the toilet properly due to use of enema/8 laxido sachets - that was about the 3rd June. Since then i have had serious impaction, tried every medicine possible except one i was given today (Moviprep). Medicines tried: laxido, senna, sodium picosulfate, lactulose, various enemas - Lactulose and 8 laxido now just give me watery feces, so hardly anything coming out. Enemas stopped working for some reason as unfortunately. I haven't eaten properly for about 3 months now and had less than 5 actual meals within that time.

My GP refereed me to a unit in the Hospital, who saw me last week, took an x ray - showed i had impaction in the colon and higher up in my lower bowel, but no obstruction (probably thankfully) and a lot of wind trapped. Sent me away with more laxido and lactulose which has just shown the same results. Went back today and was booked in for a colonoscopy and handed medicine called Moviprep. I feel like i want to take this medicine asap just to try and clear me out, as the waiting list is 3 weeks for it and i cant go 3 weeks without visiting the toilet. - Will Moviprep help me in this situation? I literally feel like i am at the end of all this, thought going to the hospital would help but hardly seems so as dont really want a colonoscopy, just want to be cleared out. I think if this doesnt work my next step is to go private, which is going to be costly but better than the current service.

Sorry if this is so long, id be suprised if anyone read that and more if anyone could help but i would truly appreciate some insight into my current condition and what steps to take next?

- Is it safe for me to take the moviprep? and hopefully see if that works, then apply for another package of it? Does moviprep help in dealing with impaction?

- Really would appreciate some help, as this has troubled my last 3 months and made me extremely depressed and not wanting to go outside, thank you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi so sorry for your problems. having an impaction is miserable.

i'm really surprised that the hospital didn't try to help you clear out the impaction--especially because you don't want this to develop into an obstruction.

of course, your doctor's advice is always best, but moviprep should help clear out the impaction since it's a colonoscopy prep. whenever i had an impaction, my gastro doc would send me for x rays and then, after looking at them, would tell me to take prepopik (another colonscopy prep) and a stimulant laxative (dulcolax). this combination always worked for me.

did you try a large volume enema--not a fleets. one time when i had an impaction and went to the ER, that's what the doc there told me to do because the xrays showed that i was impacted in the rectum, sigmoid colon and higher up.

once you get the impaction cleared out, it's a good idea to do what my gastro doc told me to do and take something daily--in my case it was a combination of both stimulant and osmotic laxatives-- to help you go so that this doesn't happen again.

and yes, sounds like going private is the best thing to do. you need to see a good gastroenterologist not a GP. gastro docs are more proactive about dealing with C than GPs are. and you want to find out why you're developing impactions so often. it could be that you have colonic inertia (slow transit constipation) . a sitz marker test (colonic transit study--sometimes called a shapes study) will diagnose this.

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Yellowmoose (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi, I really appreciate your reply!! Thank you!

- yeah, again NHS screwed me over I think as last week I saw completely different people who took my x ray and doctor who saw me also saw a surgeon who decided nothing extra needed for now. - but then today was people from the same area who is not seen before and basically had no recollection of me coming in last week which really annoyed me. Sick of being asked every time go doctors them typical how often do you go, what is your diet etc you probably know what I mean. And yes need to see someone who actually knows all about this and not someone who just sends me away with medicine. So hopefully going to try this medicine, definitely taking it before the 'colonoscopy' as I don't think I need that just need the medicine. Do you think I require a colonoscopy or just the clear out and then follow up with gp etc? Will look into the other enemas you advised, only tried the fleet saline enemas and tried them many times with no avail! Thanks again


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know about the colonoscopy. if it were me, i'd do the clean out with moviprep (and a stimulant like dulcolax or senna--since that's what's always worked for me). and then i would ask the gp for a referral to a gastroenterologist . you really need someone to look into why you are so constipated all the time and developing impactions. i wouldn't bother about the colonoscopy unless the gastro doc recommended it. i do think that taking the sitz marker test to see if you have colonic inertia would be more helpful than a colonoscopy.

the large volume enemas are the "big red bag" type. you can buy them at the drug store or online. they hold a lot of water and are so much more effective than a fleets because they go higher up.


----------



## sara1991 (May 13, 2017)

Hi just saw your post and was wondering if it's normal to still have diarrhea a week after having a fleet enema? I started a new probiotic right after so could it be that? im ins c and never had diarhea this long since this started.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've used lots of fleets enemas and they do not cause D a week after having them. they work right away and that's it. they don't stay in your system.

your D is probably being caused by your new probiotic or it could be something else but not the enema.


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

I have never been diagnosed with an impaction, but have suspected them multiple times throughout my life. I would take a laxative, and would get a bit of diarrhea but couldn't get a full elimination. Then I would pass a hard clump of school, and the floodgates would open. It is like a plug, and when I have one, I know that I need to pass it. I have tried various types of laxatives for this, and (for me) stimulant laxatives are not the best in this situation. What I would do is take epsom salt, because it turns everything into liquid, and will help to soften that hard stool a bit (won't turn it to liquid, but you should be able to get it out). I know that everyone is different, and you should always follow a doctor's advice, but this is what works for me.


----------



## Yellowmoose (Apr 16, 2017)

Justwannabenormal said:


> I have never been diagnosed with an impaction, but have suspected them multiple times throughout my life. I would take a laxative, and would get a bit of diarrhea but couldn't get a full elimination. Then I would pass a hard clump of school, and the floodgates would open. It is like a plug, and when I have one, I know that I need to pass it. I have tried various types of laxatives for this, and (for me) stimulant laxatives are not the best in this situation. What I would do is take epsom salt, because it turns everything into liquid, and will help to soften that hard stool a bit (won't turn it to liquid, but you should be able to get it out). I know that everyone is different, and you should always follow a doctor's advice, but this is what works for me.


hi, thanks for your reply man. where would you reccomend to buy epsom salt? - i recently actually started taking some big doses of lactulose and its actually helped me go to the toilet for the first time and pass solid stool in months!!


----------

